# Titanic Cryeninge 2 und 3



## Crytek09 (14. April 2012)

Hallo liebe Leute,

zum gedenken an den Untergang der Titanic haben ich und ein parr Freunde ein Video mit der Cryengine 2 erstellt. Ich habe außerdem erfahren das die Jungs von Titanic Lost In The Darkness
die an einem sehr beeindruckenden Titanic Mod für die Cryengine 3 arbeiten heute ca. um 23:00 Uhr ein neues Video präsentieren werden. Ich habe einmal über Youtube und einmal für Leute die es wegen der guten alten GEMA das Video nicht anschauen können  auf vimeo.com hochgeladen ich wünsch euch viel spaß beim gucken.

Crytek 09

Titanic 2012 HD Final - YouTube

Titanic on Vimeo

und hier nochmal die Mod zur Cryengine 3 wers noch nicht kennt:  T.l.i.t.d. WIP update #5 now in !!CRYENGINE 3!! - YouTube


Uptade Sie haben nun ihr Video released wen es auch uns etwas verspätet vorkommt mussman die Zeitverschiebung mit berechnen sehr beeindrucken wie ich fiinde : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkQxrOmlJ7g


----------



## Airboume (14. April 2012)

Sieht fantastisch aus!


----------



## PC GAMER (14. April 2012)

Das obere Video ist offline

EDIT: CRYENGINE 3


----------



## LOGIC (14. April 2012)

Klasse Video  Habt ihr jede Szene gestellt oder ist das alles von vorne bis hinten durch gescriptet, so das man es "nachspielen" könnte ?  Wäre richtig hammer das ganze aus der onboard ansicht zu sehen und mit zu erleben.


----------



## Robonator (14. April 2012)

Sehr gute Arbeit. Was mich nur ein bischen stört ist das alle Leute gleich aussehen  Mir kommt das eher so vor wie ein Kriegsschiff, sehen alle so aus wie Matrosen 


Btw ich finde mit der Cryengine 3 könnte man Animationsfilme drehen


----------



## mmayr (14. April 2012)

Coole Sache!


----------



## Crytek09 (14. April 2012)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Klasse Video  Habt ihr jede Szene gestellt oder ist das alles von vorne bis hinten durch gescriptet, so das man es "nachspielen" könnte ?  Wäre richtig hammer das ganze aus der onboard ansicht zu sehen und mit zu erleben.


 

Von meinem Video ist jede Szene gestellt aber es wird einen Spielbaren Mod geben daran arbeiten die Jungs von The Lost In The Darkness man spielt einen verbrecher der in England glaube ich eine Bank überfallen hat und mit der Titanic nach Amerika flüchten will dabei muss er den Untergang überleben und wird dabei ein anderer Mensch find ic hpersöhnlich echt genial ^^.


----------



## Crytek09 (14. April 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Sehr gute Arbeit. Was mich nur ein bischen stört ist das alle Leute gleich aussehen  Mir kommt das eher so vor wie ein Kriegsschiff, sehen alle so aus wie Matrosen
> 
> 
> Btw ich finde mit der Cryengine 3 könnte man Animationsfilme drehen


 

Jo das is halt das Problem die Civil Bots sind leider begrenzt im Sandbox Editor ^^


----------



## Hackman (14. April 2012)

Gut gemacht! Vor allem wenn das Wasser reinkommt etc. Nur das Steuerrad, das sich nicht dreht, das stach mir sofort ins Auge ^^


----------



## LOGIC (14. April 2012)

Crytek09 schrieb:


> Von meinem Video ist jede Szene gestellt aber es wird einen Spielbaren Mod geben daran arbeiten die Jungs von The Lost In The Darkness man spielt einen verbrecher der in England glaube ich eine Bank überfallen hat und mit der Titanic nach Amerika flüchten will dabei muss er den Untergang überleben und wird dabei ein anderer Mensch find ic hpersöhnlich echt genial ^^.



Ah okay. Wann soll den die Mod von The Lost In The Darkness fertig werden ? Ich fand es bei deinem Video hammer wo das wasser über das voderdeck lief und das ganze schiff knarrt durch das verbiegen  Aber das war ja sicherlich nicht ingame sound oder ?


----------



## Crytek09 (14. April 2012)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Ah okay. Wann soll den die Mod von The Lost In The Darkness fertig werden ? Ich fand es bei deinem Video hammer wo das wasser über das voderdeck lief und das ganze schiff knarrt durch das verbiegen  Aber das war ja sicherlich nicht ingame sound oder ?


 

Das wissen sie selber noch nicht recht man muss bedenken sie sind nur zu fünft ich steh mit den Jungs in kontakt übrigens das Video lässt auf sich warten sie haben Probleme mit der Engine aber sie versuchen es vor 2 noch onair zu bringen. Der Sound kommt aus James Camerons Kino Film aber die von The Lost In The Darkness haben einen eigen Sound Designer kleiner Vorgeschmack: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=149963448463701


----------



## Isrian (15. April 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Sehr gute Arbeit. Was mich nur ein bischen stört ist das alle Leute gleich aussehen  Mir kommt das eher so vor wie ein Kriegsschiff, sehen alle so aus wie Matrosen
> 
> 
> Btw ich finde mit der Cryengine 3 könnte man Animationsfilme drehen


 
Hab Anfang letzten Jahres nen paar Videos auf Youtube gesehen.. "CryEngine 3 for Cinematics".


----------



## Low (15. April 2012)

Die Grafik am Anfang des Videos ist sehr schlecht und vorallem ist alles sehr farblos, wird aber im späteren Verlauf besser.

(nicht ganz ernst gemeinter beitrag ist nicht ganz ernst gemeint)


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. April 2012)

*Cryeninge 3 warten 
*


----------



## Fatalii (15. April 2012)

Kompliment. Die Bewegungen der Personen in den ersten aninmierten Szenen ist zwar nicht perfekt, aber du sagst ja selbst, dass noch nicht alles
komplett optimiert ist.
Weiter so und wir haben einen guten Forenmodder.

MfG Andy


----------



## exzellenzZ (15. April 2012)

Super Video! Da steckt verdammt viel Arbeit dahinter..
Die Titanic brach doch in zwei Stücke, oder? Auf diesen effektbeladenen Moment hatte ich mich innerlich schon gefreut, aber der kam und kam nicht..


----------



## Westcoast (15. April 2012)

die cryengine 3 sieht ja mal hammer aus, mit der engine kann man gute spiele machen.


----------



## Crytek09 (15. April 2012)

exzellenzZ schrieb:


> Super Video! Da steckt verdammt viel Arbeit dahinter..
> Die Titanic brach doch in zwei Stücke, oder? Auf diesen effektbeladenen Moment hatte ich mich innerlich schon gefreut, aber der kam und kam nicht..[/QUOTEVielen Dank
> 
> 
> Vielen Dank das auseinanderbrechen ist mit der Cryengine 3 noch nicht möglich gewesen mit der Cryeninge 3 wird es aber möglich sein.


----------



## ReaCT (15. April 2012)

Crytek09 schrieb:


> exzellenzZ schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Super Video! Da steckt verdammt viel Arbeit dahinter..
> ...


----------



## Crix1990 (16. April 2012)

OMG, wenn die da sorry zu bringen würden, wär das ober Affen geil.

Z.B. erst ne Runde aufm Schiff rumlaufen und Miniquest erfüllen (villeicht aus der Sicht mehrerer Charaktere) und dann am Ende vom Schiff fliehen.


----------



## Payne6t6 (18. April 2012)

Zum Video mit der Crysis 3 Enginge: So schön wie das Schiff aussieht, so bescheiden ist die Integration des Schiffes in das Wasser. Der Bug sieht noch akzeptabel aus, bei der Seitenansicht sieht es so aus, als würde das Schiff nichts mit dem Wasser zu tun haben - Wellen die an den Rumpf prallen würde dem ganzen gut tun, allerdings ist das Meer ja eher ein See mit keinen Wellen. Bei den Innenaufnahmen ist mir aufgefallen das Manche Objekte gut und gerne ein bisschen Tesselation vertragen könnten...

Ist aber schon Eindrucksvoll was wenige Leute heute anstellen können


----------

